

Offer HN: Technical/Marcomm Writing - FiddlerClamp

Hi:
I’m a marketing and technical writer with experience writing user manuals, online help, Web site copy, press releases, proposals FAQs, and other written material.
My Offer HN is to help you out with your marketing and/or technical writing (within limits). I’ll write from scratch or take your existing work and make it better. I’m happy to provide you with up to five hours of my work (not including admin time), and if it’s a juicy project that I fall in love with, even more.
Why me: I’ve worked as a marketing writer since 1995 and a technical writer since 1999. I’m all about clear, simple, and straightforward writing that engages the reader -- and marketing writing that sells. My writing is in your voice, meeting your needs, and speaking to your audience.
Why I’m doing it: 1) To update my portfolio with more recent work, 2) to get to know more folks in the startup scene, and 3) To find contract or perm. work down the line (heck, I’m honest). I miss being part of the IT crowd.
Any limits? 
What’s the catch? I work for an investment firm that requires me to disclose any other companies I’m working for. I would have to let them know I’m working for you. The second catch is that I want to use the work for my portfolio, so I have to be able to point to your company or site and say that I worked on the copy/writing for it. Lastly, if you like it, write me a nice paragraph of thanks that I can use on my site.
What next? Take a look at my web site at http://www.jonathanacohen.com, or drop me a line at jonathanacohen@gmail.com.
======
pkamb
Sure, I'll bite:

I haven't really touched the "guide" section of my site since throwing it up.
Do your worst. I'd like a very simple guide page to explain the somewhat
complex concept I'm trying to teach. Any ideas?

Let's get rid of that wall of text!

<http://www.onehandkeyboard.org/guide/>

------
dazzla
Should I be worried that your post is one big block of text? :)

I could really do with a faq/guide/tips and tricks for
<http://www.getdealdrop.com>. I'm sure you could improve the existing copy as
well. If that works out I can find a lot more for you to do.

